# Fake ? Angeblich Urteil zu Gunsten von Veripay (Kreditkartenabxx..)



## passer (14 November 2017)

http://www.euro-collect-inkasso.de/...-bv-in-sachen-creditex-und-www-sofort-credit/

Telefongespräche könnten zusammengeschnitten werden, wenn der Angerufene mit Ja antwortet.
Der Originalbeitrag (nicht nur Video) ist beim SWR auch nicht mehr verfügbar.
https://www.swr.de/marktcheck/inkassofalle/-/id=100834/did=20011036/nid=100834/1ua3eji/index.html


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 November 2017)

Das würde ich mir gern hier archivieren wollen, bevor es dort vielleicht nimmer steht:



passer schrieb:


> http://www.euro-collect-inkasso.de/...-bv-in-sachen-creditex-und-www-sofort-credit/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2017)

> *Fake?*


Ich vermute mal nicht, aber:


			
				Euro Collect GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> die Vielzahl der Falschanzeigen und die Untätigkeit der Ermittlungsbehörden in Anzeigen gegen lügende Kunden


..._nix genaues weiß man nicht_ aber es es ist durchaus denkbar, dass hier auch Ermittlungsdefizite vorliegen könnten, die diese Geschäftsleute nun zu ihren Gunsten ausschlachten.

Ist schon witzig, wenn ein nur schwer zu lokalisierendes Firmenkonglomerat für sich in Anspruch nimmt, dass die Behörden nicht hinreichend be- und entlastendes Material erhoben und gewürdigt hätten.


----------



## Nanni (15 November 2017)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich hier um ein Trophäenurteil handelt. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.
Die Frage ist ja auch, ob die Angerufenen der Gesprächsaufzeichnung im Vorfeld zugestimmt haben oder ob widerrechtlich aufgezeichnet wurde. Nur die Bekanntgabe der Aufzeichnung reicht eben nicht.


----------



## dr.hack (15 November 2017)

ein trophäenurteil in einem Strafverfahren halte ich für eine aberwitzige idee?   



Nanni schrieb:


> Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass es sich hier um ein Trophäenurteil handelt. Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.
> Die Frage ist ja auch, ob die Angerufenen der Gesprächsaufzeichnung im Vorfeld zugestimmt haben oder ob widerrechtlich aufgezeichnet wurde. Nur die Bekanntgabe der Aufzeichnung reicht eben nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 November 2017)

Es gab ja bereits des Öfteren Trophäenurteile, so auch das des seinerzeitigen Herrn Pressekammervorsitzenden des Landgerichts Hamburg (jetzt in gleicher Funktion beim OLG Hamburg): http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...250-000-euro-maulkorb-fuer-netzwelt-de.11806/


----------



## Goblin (18 November 2017)

Dass Recht nichts mit Gerechtigkeit zu tun hat,wissen wir alle. Dass die gesamte Justiz mit ihren Ritualen,Sprüchen,Talaren etc. nur das Kaperletheater der Reichen und Mächtigen für das Restvolk ist,sollte auch jedem klar sein,außer natürlich den Beteiligten selbst,gerade im Berufsumfeld von Richtern und Staatsanwälten,die sich für derart unfehlbar und vor allem moralisch überlegen halten,dass man nur den Kopf schütteln kann über diese Kombination von Dummheit und Überheblichkeit

Ich glaube fest daran,dass die absolute Unfähigkeit zu Eigenreflexion und Selbstkritik unabdingbare Voraussetzung für die Einstellung als Richter oder Staatsanwalt ist...


----------



## Reducal (18 November 2017)

Super ausgeführt, Goblin! Spricht mir total aus der Seele, da ich gerade so einige Grabenkämpfe erleben muss.


----------

